# Fort Gilkicker, Hampshire - February 2015



## SlimJim (Feb 23, 2015)

Nice little Palmerston Fort visited with TheVampiricSquid. Many thanks to him for showing me around for the day, setting up the route and being navigator.

The usual historical blurb about Palmerston forts and Gilkicker can be found using google  The future of the fort seems to be that it will be developed into housing for posh-Os. Seems to be a better outcome than just the usual "knock it down and start from scratch", but luckily for us building lovers, it's grade 2 listed! http://www.fortgilkicker.com/

It was pleasant, if a little windy on the top.


DSC03725 by SlimJim UE, on Flickr

Interesting frame work around a gun emplacement.


DSC03721 by SlimJim UE, on Flickr

The exterior is very pleasing to look at.


DSC03732 by SlimJim UE, on Flickr

The walkway joining the gun rooms.


DSC03728 by SlimJim UE, on Flickr

This would make a damn nice living space though, you've got to admit!


DSC03733 by SlimJim UE, on Flickr

Markings on the walls.


DSC03741 by SlimJim UE, on Flickr

I'm not sure if they're original or not, but door frames, windows and other fittings are in quite good nick considering.


DSC03742 by SlimJim UE, on Flickr

Entering the officer's quarters to the rear of the fort we found an old guard log.


DSC03739 by SlimJim UE, on Flickr

Old sofas and other crud is on the ground floor. Not to mention this place is Pigeonopolis, with tons of them fluttering about and panicking as we walked into rooms. Lots of crispy critters litter the floor also 


DSC03740 by SlimJim UE, on Flickr

Walking around on the upper floor of the officer's quarters.


DSC03752 by SlimJim UE, on Flickr

Down in the magazines. There's a couple of nice shell hoists in here. Unfortunately my diffused light was on the fritz and the batteries were drained, so I couldn't get a lot of reasonable shots down here.


DSC03745 by SlimJim UE, on Flickr

Nice old writing.


DSC03746 by SlimJim UE, on Flickr

A real nice example of a Palmerston Fort on the whole. Haven't seen one quite this nice in a while.

Thanks for looking!

SJ.


----------



## krela (Feb 23, 2015)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## smiler (Feb 23, 2015)

I enjoyed looking Thanks


----------



## brickworx (Feb 23, 2015)

cool place - looks huge - is it all accessible?


----------



## HughieD (Feb 23, 2015)

My sort of place that. Great report and great to hear the fort will be restored.


----------



## Chopper (Feb 23, 2015)

Nice one, you got much further than I did. Did you trip the alarms?


----------



## SlimJim (Feb 23, 2015)

brickworx said:


> cool place - looks huge - is it all accessible?



Yep, it's all accessible!



Chopper said:


> Nice one, you got much further than I did. Did you trip the alarms?



Saw a few aged PIR sensors that weren't blinking. Didn't hear any alarms either. If we did trip them, then no one bothered to turn up, take it that way


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Feb 23, 2015)

Some great pics there, really was a stunning place! Awesome day out too - cheers.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 24, 2015)

Brilliant, still a lot to see, and the place looks a fair size too. 
Spot on photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## SlimJim (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks for the nice comments, folks!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 25, 2015)

Cracking set of photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## zender126 (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice one, Ive been wanting to see this place for ages but wasnt sure what the current state of it was. Might have to take a look before too long


----------

